# Do you guys think my order will arrive today?



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

On Tuesday, I ordered a pair of sneakers from KarmaLoop. They were $56, but I found a 20% off coupon online, so I just used that and got second day shipping (which made it come out to about $60) Anyway, that's besides the point really. The sneakers shipped yesterday, and today they arrived in the next town over. Literally, it is the next zip code. The estimated delivery date says "8/8/2008" but they are RIGHT HERE! LOOK! Melville is the town over from me

8/7/2008 7:37 am With delivery courier. Melville, NY
7:33 am Arrived at DHL facility. Melville, NY
6:59 am Depart Facility New York City Gateway, NY
5:44 am Transit through DHL facility New York City Gateway, NY
4:51 am Depart Facility Wilmington, OH

Think there is any chance they'll come today?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

most likely I have used fed ex in keeping tracking shipment items when it comes to supplements from bodybuilding.com so yes but I cant guarantee it


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ yea if the tracking thing says you'll get it today you'll get it today. i have a monthly order that ships the 1st or 2nd week of each month and sometimes i order random stuff and they've yet to be late.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

nubly said:


> ^ yea if the tracking thing says you'll get it today you'll get it today. i have a monthly order that ships the 1st or 2nd week of each month and sometimes i order random stuff and they've yet to be late.


But it doesn't say I'll get it today, it says tomorrow. The whole point of me asking this question was because it is right in town.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

oh lol sorry. no i dont think you'll get it today then. it may be right next to your town but they probably ship things out by priority and by 'next in line'


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Doesn't it usually say "out for delivery" when it is, well, out for delivery?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

danielk said:


> Doesn't it usually say "out for delivery" when it is, well, out for delivery?


8/7/2008 7:37 am With delivery courier. Melville, NY

Um....he's just trying out the sneakers I guess.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> danielk said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't it usually say "out for delivery" when it is, well, out for delivery?
> ...


Haha! I read it upside down - only looked at the bottom entry.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I would say there is a good possibility. Would it matter if they came tomorrow?


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Came today! Nah it would not have mattered if it came tomorrow, but I just wanted them really badly lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've found that UPS will simply hold stuff within miles of my home so that I don't get delivery before promised. After all, if they delivered in 1 or 2 days something that was supposed to be 3 days who the hell would pay extra for faster shipping knowing it will arrive just as fast for less money?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> I've found that UPS will simply hold stuff within miles of my home so that I don't get delivery before promised. After all, if they delivered in 1 or 2 days something that was supposed to be 3 days who the hell would pay extra for faster shipping knowing it will arrive just as fast for less money?


Well they have to have enough time to smash the heck out of it and put big holes in the package to keep up their rep as the United Package Smashers. :lol


----------



## rocky (Oct 14, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> I've found that UPS will simply hold stuff within miles of my home so that I don't get delivery before promised. After all, if they delivered in 1 or 2 days something that was supposed to be 3 days who the hell would pay extra for faster shipping knowing it will arrive just as fast for less money?


Fed-ex sucks donkey balls. I ordered something that was shipped from a neighboring state and couldn't have been more than 300 miles away. I got the tracking information as soon as they shipped it and its taken a full week to get it because they keep sending it to different sorting centers where it sits for a day or two before moving on.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I ordered something once and it was shipped by Fedex. 
I got home and there was a notice on the door saying that they had tried to deliver it at about 10:30 am. 
I left a note asking them to please deliver it after 3:00 pm. (when I would get home from work.
There was a notice saying 2nd attempt to deliver at 10:30. 
I called Fedex and was told that they only deliver in my area between 9:00 am and noon. 
I had to drive 20 miles to the distribution center to pick it up.

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot? <over>

In these modern times when both parents work (let alone us single types), they routinely deliver to a residential area in the middle of the morning. A time when most of the people are not there!


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> I ordered something once and it was shipped by Fedex.
> I got home and there was a notice on the door saying that they had tried to deliver it at about 10:30 am.
> I left a note asking them to please deliver it after 3:00 pm. (when I would get home from work.
> There was a notice saying 2nd attempt to deliver at 10:30.
> ...


Then they practically leave the package out in the middle of the street for anyone to steal it. Many times I have found packages sitting in my driveway in front of the garage door. All they have to do is go onto my front deck and put it in my enclosed porch so no one walking down the street will see it.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

My last PC that I ordered was waiting on the front porch for me when I got home. 2 big boxes that said DELL on the side. Easily readable from the street.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> I ordered something once and it was shipped by Fedex.
> I got home and there was a notice on the door saying that they had tried to deliver it at about 10:30 am.
> I left a note asking them to please deliver it after 3:00 pm. (when I would get home from work.
> There was a notice saying 2nd attempt to deliver at 10:30.
> ...


The drivers work a day of usually 12+ hours, but pay for their own gas and every other expense. They'd be in one town in the morning, move into another, and end in a third town usually. You'd be requesting delivery after 3 pm and your neighbor would be requesting delivery before noon and the guy two streets over would be requesting delivery after 6 pm.

As independent contractors, they would even up losing money going back to your location after 3 pm. You and the shipper are not paying for delivery at or after a certain time.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> My last PC that I ordered was waiting on the front porch for me when I got home. 2 big boxes that said DELL on the side. Easily readable from the street.


That's why I take the day something like that is coming. They are stealing things around here like crazy. Doesn't take much of an economic downturn to turn people into thieves here. Most people here are living on the economic edge anyways, and this economy has pushed them over the edge.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> My last PC that I ordered was waiting on the front porch for me when I got home. 2 big boxes that said DELL on the side. Easily readable from the street.


Did you want them in your bushes, or did you want to driver 20 miles to pick them up?


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

copper said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > I've found that UPS will simply hold stuff within miles of my home so that I don't get delivery before promised. After all, if they delivered in 1 or 2 days something that was supposed to be 3 days who the hell would pay extra for faster shipping knowing it will arrive just as fast for less money?
> ...


[youtube:3vb9014r]_tN94ePhsd4[/youtube:3vb9014r]
:rofl


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

hahahah Dan


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Mercurochrome said:


> Amocholes said:
> 
> 
> > My last PC that I ordered was waiting on the front porch for me when I got home. 2 big boxes that said DELL on the side. Easily readable from the street.
> ...


UPS , who delivered the PC, normally drops stuff off on the front porch if no one is home. If it requires a signature, they will sometimes stop back later in the same day, but that depends on the driver. They also deliver to residential areas in late afternoon when someone is more likely to be home.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Amocholes said:


> Mercurochrome said:
> 
> 
> > Amocholes said:
> ...


i order two boxes of things and it looks like my supplier shipped them via fedex. theyve always used ups before. well fedex just dropped the packages like they did yours. do we need to ask the suppliers to request a signature so they dont just leave the stuff there? i order things once a month and they cost around $230-250. the boxes have never been stolen but whose to say they wont be? id rather go pick up the boxes than have them dropped off like this


----------

